# Indesign - Seiten / Druckbögen



## LOonIE (16. März 2006)

*Indesign - Seiten / Druckbögen  + Adobe Distiller*

Indesign.

Ich sitze gerade an einem achtseitigen A5 Flyer. Ich hatte zum layouten die Seiten erstmal numerisch geordnet ( damit meine ich so, wie der Flyer letztendlich aussieht ). Jetzt will ich die Seiten aber den entsprechenden Druckbögen anpassen. Nur wie?
Gibt es irgendwo eine automatische Ausschießfunktion?

Die Hilfe verdient diesen Namen in diesem Zusammenhang nicht wirklich. Das Schlüsselwort "Druckbögen" spuckt ca. 5.000.000 Ergebnisse aus ( geschätzter Wert  ).

HILFE!

OK, das habe ich inzwischen per Hand hinbekommen. Aber eine Antwort wäre für das nächste mal trotzdem toll.

Jetzt habe ich das nächste problem. *argh*
Wenn ich die Datei durch den Distiller schicke, bleibt immer ein kleiner, weißer Rand an den seiten erhalten. ( Format A4 - um den beschnitt zu sparen ). Ich habe die Seitengröße nicht angepasst oder skaliert, ausserdem ist original Dokument auch noch Anschnitt enthalten. > Also müsste der Distiller eher noch etwas abschneiden....

Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2006)

Hi,
super Software zum Ausschießen für InDesign, Quark und Acrobat findest du auf http://www.alap.de . 

Gruß


----------



## LOonIE (17. März 2006)

vielen dank!


----------

